# Create a radio.zip



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can "extract" the radio files from the leaked update .893? I downgraded my radio to .886 and have the "#1" Kernel (from .893), and stock system on non-safe mode (screenshot was taken on safe mode). I'm just trying to get the radio on .893, the same as my kernel. Please help!









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't think it's possible. Has to be signed by Moto to install with a locked BL.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Grab P3droid's moto-fastboot 32 zip, and his getting back on the upgrade path zip. Find or extract the preinstall image from the full bionic fxz flash. Flash system, webtop, and preinstall image. Erase userdata and cache. Root, sign into google. Grab the 5.5.886 (54.50 mb) zip for stock recovery. Install and thats it. No radio zip is made yet.


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think there is a .886 radio zip floating around.


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Timmy10shoes: Thank you for taking the time to respond. I will try that when I get home from work. Can I PM you with results?

Calla: There is a .886 zip floating around. That is how I got into this predicament. On the positive side, flashing back to the stock radio did allow me to find and download available updates from cheesecake. haha.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats what i did to get the 893 radio back. I was missing the webtop portion.


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

real0325: Have you been able to get webtop working since?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

OK so what u need to do is follow this post in this link. It works I know I was same boat. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/ word make sure u have all bloat apps in preinstalled folder

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Moosc: Thanks for helping me out. I'm at a band rehearsal now, but I'll try this afternoon. Glad it worked for you. I love this community!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

When u flash the 893 file if it fails read the error message for me it failed because I didn't have the Zimbabwe app.


bendrum30 said:


> Moosc: Thanks for helping me out. I'm at a band rehearsal now, but I'll try this afternoon. Glad it worked for you. I love this community!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

I realize this is an old topic, but I haven't seen anything on the Bionic forums stating that a 5.5.893 radio.zip had been created, so I was going to throw a couple questions out there and see if I am understanding things correctly...

1) The radio.zip (886 radio) that is floating around... I have read (in more than one place) that it can be flashed via CWR, not stock recovery. Is this true? If so, there is no "signing" check being done on the package itself.

2) I have looked at both the radio.zip and the 5.5.893 update and examined their update scripts. The radio.zip isn't doing any

```
assert(apply_patch_check())
```
 calls like the 5.5.893 is.

3) If (1) and (2) mean what I think they mean, can't I just stuff the new lte.img and bp.img from the 5.5.893 update into the radio.zip and flash away?

I feel like I must be missing something, because that seemed easy... so, someone fill me in. If the devs think this makes sense, I'll make the zip and try it later.

Ah, background - I am on 5.7.893 and looking to make my radio match the 5.5.893 OTA. This being, of course, a step towards accepting the latest OTA (5.9.901) which has radio and kernel updates that I think will probably be required for better reception and ICS compatibility...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

There is a radio only zip for. 886 and you can fastboot also. But the real bi$ch is going to be flashing a boot.img. Until then, everything is pointless.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

And trading out lte and bp images in the radio zip will fail b/c the manifest and cert's sha1 digest sums won't match.


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> And trading out lte and bp images in the radio zip will fail b/c the manifest and cert's sha1 digest sums won't match.


I also get that the manifest and cert digests wont match... I'm not exactly clear on how they are used by the stock recovery system. My assumption was that the cert.rsa plays a part in the calculation of all the digests, and that each file's digest must match what is in the manifest.mf/cert.fs. Truth is though, these files are legit, and we have a legit cert.rsa and legit hashes from the 5.5.893 OTA's manifest.mf and cert.fs. Could these values in the radio.zip not be replaced with the ones from the OTA?

This is all speculation. It just seems like it should be possible unless stock recovery uses these hashes in a more complex way. I can see how trying to flash (through stock recovery) something home brew would be extremely difficult... but here we are simply trying to flash something legit with legit info, but without the full blown OTA that does a billion assertions on patch checks.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

the boot.img.p is in the patch file. And even if you could just pull just the radio sha1 sums from the update and replace the manifest and cert's, You won't be able to flash in recovery b/c you won't be able to re-zip it will the correct signature.


----------



## karthakon (Sep 22, 2011)

How did the creator of the radio.zip file that's floating around sign it in the first place?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good question

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

